# Breaking the News - Switching Stables. Advice?



## Angelhorsegirl (Oct 28, 2009)

In November it will be five years that I have worked at High Point. My parents have never had the extra money to put out on riding lessons. It is hard enough to convince them into letting me perform in the occasional show. I've spent each Tuesday, Thursday, Saturday and Sunday, all day, mucking stalls, feeding, doing turn out/turn in, tacking up lesson horses and every other barn chore you could imagine just to work off a weekly, sometimes biweekly lesson with our trainer, Jan. I've made really great friends with the majority of the boarders and lesson kids. Sometimes we would even hang out at the mall or go ice skating after being at the barn all day... But Jan never spent the time focusing on me during my lessons, because I didn't have the physical cash to pay her. I didn't feel safe under her instruction, it was too rushed and I felt like she was always yelling at me for what I did wrong - not praising my efforts or when I did something correctly...

During this summer, a new trainer, Jen decided to lease a section of our barn. I admired the way Jen taught her students... She was so patient yet so knowledgeable. I felt as though you could ask her anything and she'd provide you with a definite, detailed explanation. I watched countless lessons taught by her and her assistant trainer, Torie. I had become close friends with Torie and helped her with routine barn work every Sunday morning - she had given me a few really great lessons. After two months at our barn, they decided to leave and move to this new barn that was only minutes from my house (I could ride my bike there if I chose)! Jen talked to me and personally invited me to leave High Point and move with them to their new barn, Boca Welsh Ponies & Palms. Jen had realized the poor quality of lessons Jan had been giving me and thought I deserved better.*

They are moving at the end of this month, and I really want to join them. I know that going with Jen would make me a better rider overall. I just don't know how to tell Jan that I feel it's time to leave. I'm afraid she will be spiteful towards me. I drove by the new barn yesterday, and it is extremely nice! I love the area, it is this little rural community in the midst of our city - a neighborhood of horses, stables and riders. I am going to tour the barn sometime this week with my mom, Jen and Torie so that we can all discuss the possible options regarding cost, working and the stable in general. Does anybody have any advice to give me? How do I deal with both barn owners and general advice for starting over in a brand new barn? I am very excited! Also, I am going to lose a lot of my tack during the move - so if you have any used English tack that you are looking to part with or if you know of somebody who makes tack boxes, please do let me know!  *


----------



## c55c (Oct 14, 2010)

Unfortunately, switching barns is never easy unless your leaving on rocky terms. Make sure that the move is going to be definite, and once it is set in stone you should tell your trainer that you are leaving. You don't want to burn your bridges. She is obviously not giving you the attention you need, so why stay?


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm not going to lie, I hate when people tell me they are leaving. Luckily I've only had 2 people leave on bad terms in 2 years. I care about my boarders horses (even if I don't care for the owner) and I'm always sad to see the horse leave and I always check in on those horses from time to time. There are very few horses happy to see leave. I'm Just be politely honest. Tell your barn owner that although you value your time together and that you truely wish to leave on good terms, you want to broaden your knowledge working with multiple trainers. Just don't burn the bridge because the horse world is a very small one. )


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Be nice, give lots of notice and tell her that you need to move on to further your riding. Tell her that you are sure that she can find another student who would love to take your position and if she needs you to, you can even show them the ropes. Always place nice when leaving...you never know when you will need to come back!


----------

